# Trying again after an IVF chemical pregnancy



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello,

I was just wondering if it is really necessary  to wait a cycle before trying again after a chemical pregnancy?  I got a BFP after my first attempt at IVF but then started to bleed 11 days past embryo transfer (on Thurs 25- so it was very early.  My hcg number at its highest was 476 and is now down to 27 when tested 2 days ago.  My main fertility issues appear to be my age, nearly 40 and that I have pcos leading to very irregular cycles and problems with ovulation.  I really think I may be ovulating now due to tender, swollen breasts, a mucus like discahrge, etc. so though I wouldn't want to take silly risks, I would also really hate to waste an opportunity at trying if I am indeed ovulating.  I would be so grateful for any advice.  Thank you.


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi

I also went through a chemical pregnancy in June after 5 positive pregnancy tests, 18dpt I did another test which was negative. I couldn't believe it, after 2 further negative tests my clinic advised me to stop with progesterone pessaries, i started to bleed 2 days after that.  Its heartbreaking isn't it to get that BFP and then to have it snatched away from you so quickly.

I'm about to start my 2nd ivf next week, my clinic adv waiting 3 months or 3 periods between each treatment, to allow your body to recover from all the hormones etc.  

Jo xx


----------



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Jo,

Thank you for your reply.  I'm sorry to hear of your loss too.  It really was devastating after the BFP but we're starting to feel hopeful again now.  We have a review consultation appointment on 26th October and hope to go forward from there with a frozen embryo transfer.  Thankfully we have 5 frozen and I just hope and pray they survive the thaw and it works for us.  Are you starting a fresh cycle?  Good luck, I really hope it all goes well for you.

Lisa x


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi

Yes unfortunately I'm starting all over again on a fresh cycle, I'm on day 4 of d/r today.  This time I really hope we get some frosties as a back up!!  But like you we are still very hopeful as we know we can get as far as a BFP!!

Good luck with your frosties!!!

Jo xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am in the same situation.  I got a positive result last Sat and it was confirmed through a blood test at my clinic on the Monday.  However, I was concerned about my low hcg of 33 and asked for another blood test.  On Wed, I was told that my hcg was 19 so I was to staop the drugs and was experiencing an early m/c.  I am just so gutted.  I think that I am fine and then I start  .  I feel that it was just snatched away and it is just so cruel.

xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sugerpielaura

I'm so so sorry for your huge disappointment.  I know exactly how your feeling right now.  To think we've had to go through the trauma  of IVF and to have our dreams snathed away is heartbreaking.  I never felt so happy and so lucky to finally get pregnant, then within 5 days its gone, I literally felt like I'd been hit by a bus.

But 3 months on I'm doing it all again because I know I can get pregnant and something tried to work, you have the same hope too.  Give yourself lots of TLC and take the positives away from all this and you'll be ready to do it all again

Jo xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jo

Thanks.  It is just so heartbreaking.  I hope that the next one works for you.  Have your clinic given you any reason why this may have happened?

xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

No I didn't get any explanation.  Chemical pregnancies are quite common, especially after IVF as we find out early on.  In most chemical pregnancies it would be thought of as a late period and the pregnancy was never known about.  If it happens to me again I would probably have some investigations done.

Hopefully start stims next week, this treatment cycle is going quite quickly!


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jo

My case is being reviewed next week and then I don't have my review meeting until 31 st Oct so AGES to wait!!  How long did you wait until you started again after your chemical pregnancy?

xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

I had to wait until I had 3 periods so that was just over 3 months for me.  Seemed like a long time to wait at the time but it gave me chance to enjoy a holiday and a break from stress of IVF.  I now start stim injections tonight, only feels like yesterday since I was stimming last!!

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jo

Thanks.  Was that 3 months from a failed fresh cycle to another fresh cycle?  My chem was with a FET and I have more blasts frozen.

It is nice to get a holiday etc...

Hope that the stimming goes well tonight.  

xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

sorry, yes 3 months from failed fresh to another fresh.  Only 2 of 8 embies managed to get day 3 so the rest were no good for freezing unfortunately.  Hoping for some frosties this time!!

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Jo.  How are you getting on with the stimming?

I am hoping to be able to start after 2 months as was fet to fet.  I still have 3 blasts in the freezer so hoping...

xx


----------

